
Logic and Lattices for Distributed Programming - pharkmillups
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/07/16/Neil-Conway-Basho-Chats-CALM-Bloom/
======
andrewcooke
for anyone interested, but without the time, he focuses on monotonic processes
(things that only get bigger, in a sense, which are the kinds of things that
become eventually consistent - think of the max of some values, or the set of
all instances in a collection that is accumulated).

then he expands on a language that uses datalog (without deletion, presumably)
to implement this (which makes an awful lot of sense, as - iirc - datalog
systems were implemented by constructing all possible solutions, which looks
like it's going to be monotonic as you accumulate data and functions...)

it really is a good talk if you know nothing about all this (as i didn't).

------
trankas
Hi folks. Related presentation:
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=153...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=153540)

------
nirvana
Talk is about 36 minutes (then questions). The theoretical part at the
beginning is the best, and then seeing the actual implementation for Bloom was
very informative. I do think this will highly influence my solutions for these
kinds of problems, and this talk is hitting the nail on the head for the kinds
of problems you have to deal with in eventually consistent systems.

Great stuff!

